# Have a cool yule!



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Cant wait any longer ,been saving this photo for ages


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

omg that is ace, is he going to be on your xmas cards if so please send me one lol


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Donna - that is a fab picture of handsome Buddy - are you going to make the piccy into Xmas cards?
Love Buddy Boy - he has such character x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

LOL!!! I Love it!! And I love Buddy too xx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

love the fact too that he has one eye showing, makes him look a real 'hunk' He's the Brad Pitt of cockapoos


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ive already done some xmas calenders for the nans with him on (not sure they love him as much as me though!)


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> love the fact too that he has one eye showing, makes him look a real 'hunk' He's the Brad Pitt of cockapoos


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Wish my husband was more like Brad!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That is gorgeous, what a handsome dude he is


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, I did spot this on your avatar on another thread ... what a handsome chap he is ... and his coat is just gorgeous!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Donna that is such a lovely pic! My 16 yr-old son said 'look at that coat!' It's stunning!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Gorgeous boy :love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Love it!! He looks gorgeous!!!! I was contemplating a calendar of Betty pics for my mum and dad as they now only ask after Betty and not me!! I think i only get invited to stay as Betty comes too!!!! x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

ahhhhh
u gotta make christmas cards outta him...
hes gorgeous,,,
mar
xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Looking good Buddy! He's a cool dude isn't he.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Fab picture!  x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Groupon have an offer for calenders at the mo from photobox if anyones interested


----------

